# Hoods with helmets?



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Is there any need for a hood if I have a helmet and neck gaiter/facemask? I see some people wearing hoods over helmets and I don't understand why, or even how (since all 3 of my hoods don't even fit over my helmet).


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Ride a chair when the temp is below -10C/14F with a wind, then you'll understand. That wind has a way of finding every exposed area around your neck and face so throwing the hood over the helmet (most jackets have helmet compatible hoods nowadays) blocks it out.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've never pulled a hood over my helmet. I think it's just personal preference.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Only when its cold and windy as fuck...wind chill is one of our worst enemies. This is also when having a baggier jacket comes in handy because if not you might have issues fitting your hood over the helmet.

I only use it on the lift though. Ive never really liked riding with the hood on, screws with my periph's.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Skinny Bam said:


> I only use it on the lift though. Ive never really liked riding with the hood on, screws with my periph's.


:thumbsup:

It may only be on for 10 minutes total per day, but definitely worth it for those ten minutes.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

If it's snowing hard hail-like chunks that are hurting my face while riding at speed, I put my hood over my helmet and the jacket will cover my cheeks without zipping up 100% of the the way to the top (which would cover my mouth).

Sometimes I also put it up on lifts if it's ridiculously cold with crazy winds.

Both situations are pretty rare, but it does happen.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

onthefence said:


> Is there any need for a hood if I have a helmet and neck gaiter/facemask? I see some people wearing hoods over helmets and I don't understand why, or even how (since all 3 of my hoods don't even fit over my helmet).


unzip, pull hood over helmet, zip it back up... :cheeky4:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Skinny Bam said:


> Only when its cold and windy as fuck...wind chill is one of our worst enemies. This is also when having a baggier jacket comes in handy because if not you might have issues fitting your hood over the helmet.
> 
> I only use it on the lift though. Ive never really liked riding with the hood on, screws with my periph's.


Agree with that. Personally hate riding with the hood up - it either interferes with my field of view or (if I cinch it tight) feels like it restricts my head movement. 
Only use the hood on the lift.
On cold and windy days I ride with a balaclava underneath my helmet to avoid any exposed spots.


----------

